# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  A question about English-taught bachelor programmes in Belgium and Holland

## stephenranger

Hi everyone

I'd like to ask you guys this question:

Is there any English-taught bachelor program in Cartography and GIS science in Belgium, the Netherlands, Austria, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Finland?

I've done massive homework about that, but haven't succeeded. If you know any course or program like that, please let me know.

As the only international language that I know is English, therefore I can only study english-taught programs. Moreover, programs in USA, UK and Canada are unaffordable to me, so I want to do my study in the above countries.

Thanks very much :Satisfied:

----------

